# Does this happen to anyone else here when they try to eat?



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

This is what I see as soon as I sit down with any type of food...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol, we all have those mental when we sit and U go get something and WALA you see a cheesy buggar eating from your plate ^_^
Frisbee is such a cutie


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yep here too  especially if i have the salt shaker next to me, and green spinach on my plate


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, he pulled most of my spinach off of my sub, and the green peppers. He ate a little but mostly just walked on them and got mayonnaise on his little feet...and tail....and the sofa...lol...and ate the paper wrapper. He will actually stick his head in your mouth if you open it too wide! I know that's bad for him so I try to keep him away from my mouth, but I put him on his play gym and it's a race to get a bite before he is back on ya... he is warp speed cockatiel if he really wants something! 

Here he is stealing my son's food also..


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep! Ditto. Skiddles could be eating her vegies off my lap (yes in a bowl  but as soon as I put something in (or near) my mouth she stops..looks up...and runs up my chest to get to whatever it is I am about to eat.
I guess thats one of the reasons they are so lovable.


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

The first night I had Westley we made a (really delicious) chicken casserole. At his previous home (the breeder) Westley and the other birds were allowed out ALL day, so we figure that we would leave his cage open so he could hang out on top. 

We sat down to dinner, and like five seconds later there was bird in the middle of the casserole. XD He walked though it like a carpet, and then proceeded to perch on the lemonade pitcher. lol He did similar things a few more times before we just gave up and put him away during dinner time.

He's landed in my ramen noodles numerous times. He LOVES top ramen, or any other type of noodle. He's crazy. XD


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

They are too cute when they come running for some munchies! No personal space exists when it comes to food...LOL


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

garynmonica said:


> They are too cute when they come running for some munchies! No personal space exists when it comes to food...LOL


Ha ha no kidding! Frisbee looks adorable with that Subway wrapper. lol


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I think its ironic they are birds of prey and yet have no issues devouring turkey and chicken!! Eclipse is a garbabe disposal, if it can't run away its food!


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I have also discovered that Frisbee is a "pepperhead"... He *loves* spicy foods!! I don't eat them but my son and husband want everything spicy...especially chicken...and Frisbee can't get enough of it! I always worry that his little birdy bottom will burn when he poops..:rofl:


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

I know that face too well XD
"I'll have what you're having"


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

garynmonica said:


> I have also discovered that Frisbee is a "pepperhead"... He *loves* spicy foods!! I don't eat them but my son and husband want everything spicy...especially chicken...and Frisbee can't get enough of it! I always worry that his little birdy bottom will burn when he poops..:rofl:


HAHAHAHA! Skiddles likes to eat chili seeds...which is fine until she wants to give me a kiss, then OUCH my lips burn. Lol! I am sure you knows what she is doing. :rofl:


----------



## Falco68 (May 1, 2013)

Yes, that looks familiar  My birds landing on my plate and try to steal Food from my mouth.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Too cute, i have mine on my plate at every meal lol


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't go get food if Sunny is out. I'll put him on his play gym and walk to the kitchen and open the fridge door. Next thing i know there is a bird sitting on my shoulder looking into the fridge to see what i'm getting. He will steal food out of my hand before i even get a chance to put it in my mouth. He's a little thief


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh Fris  And YES. When hasn't it? I always have to give Beak a bite or he won't leave me alone. You know, it's just those times when "Being in a flock" sucks


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes! XD Just recently Maverick has started giving me those soulful little eyes, wanting my food xD. Lol, it's funny 'cause he and my dog will be doing it at the same time xD


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Yes! XD Just recently Maverick has started giving me those soulful little eyes, wanting my food xD. Lol, it's funny 'cause he and my dog will be doing it at the same time xD


good thing is that at least cockatiels only eat a tiny bit. whereas dogs...


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> good thing is that at least cockatiels only eat a tiny bit. whereas dogs...


Lol! Right ;D and my dog wants the carrots from my salad too -.-


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

These little guys never cease to amaze me! Everyday he does something to make me laugh! My husband and son love Frisbee but aren't as interested in his care and his antics as I am so I'm so very happy to have all you guys to share my cockatiel stories and enthusiasm with!!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

The worst thing ever--I had some chicken fingers and ketchup and mustard to dip them in. What did Pippin do? Land in the ketchup/mustard pile and get her entire belly stained orange .


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my Pippin! I bet that was a funny sight! They get tunnel vision when there is food involved and just go straight for it! I think Frisbee would run down a lions back to get to my food!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

my Ollie loves toast. one day i had raspberry jam on my toast and she landed splat bang in the middle of it. and then tramped jam stains up my sleeve


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Gotta love messy birdie stories. 

Skiddles had a similar 'belly staining' incident quite some time ago. I gave her some toast with egg yolk (yes my brekky) and she some how managed to get egg yolk all over her fluffy belly. It took days to disappear.  Silly little monkey.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, I most definitely have that problem! I really should know better than to eat in front of my birds.  Freya goes nuts for chips, granola bars, anything crunchy.

And my cockatoos are relentless. They are absolute monsters when it comes to pizza.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, same here! Candy and Tony love sharing whatever I am having, well I let them sample only the things I know won't make them sick. But yeah, it's hard to eat anything with those two around. And yes, mine have both landed in a bowl of ramen noodles before.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Molly LOVES eating my food. She just won't leave me alone, it's cute but gets annoying when it is something she just can't have (like veggie stur fry that was cooked with mushrooms and onions) and I feel horrible locking her up. Sometimes she is content when I just give her an apple slice or a veggie leaf while I'm eating but she will usually still try to sneak a crumb or two.


----------

